

An ErlangWeb Tutorial - socratees
http://www.erlang-web.org/doc/tutorial.pdf

======
danielh
Correct me if I'm wrong, it's a _ErlangWeb_ tutorial.

It's like posting a link to a rails tutorial and saying it's about ruby.

~~~
socratees
yes you're right - i just made changes to the caption. thanks.

------
truebosko
Thanks, definitely going to give this a read perhaps this weekend.

